# Why is this wrong?



## Cichlid109 (Jun 18, 2016)

This might be a pretty ignorant question although I cannot find out the reason why it is wrong so I need some help. I have an awkward living room. In order for the LCR to be on the same horizontal plane I have to move all 3 up towards the ceiling maybe 12 -13" down from it. On image 1 and 2 you see the corner of a protruding wall it comes out 29" from the wall behind the TV to meet with the wall on image 2.Yes I am aware the center channel is not going to be in the best of locations for movies for music on the other hand based on countless diagrams the set up looks okay. They maybe up high but they will be angled toward MLP. Here is my question looking at image 1 and 2 you see my L and R Spkrs. The new set of mains like I wrote will be near the ceiling etc. so I was thinking of keeping the L and R where they currently are and have them acting as front presence ( Yamaha AVR ). From what I read these are supposed to be above and to the outside of the mains. In may case will not work and I was also told if they cannot be placed in the proper position do not use them at all. That is great but I would like to know why? All I am trying to achieve is for these to fill in some of the sound almost like what you would use rear surrounds for but in this case front surrounds. Can anyone explain this please??


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I believe the presence channels are like height channels...so they need to be above the mains and if they are wider than the mains will give a wider sound stage for the heights. Why not use the new speakers as presence channels?


----------



## Cichlid109 (Jun 18, 2016)

Not a bad idea but see the corner to the right of the center channel and the computer it sticks out past the entertainment center 7"s.It effects how my center sounds to the left side of the room its great but from that corner to the right a lot of info comes up missing. It might be I am wording this wrong I understand how front presence spkrs are supposed to work you are correct I have read that, so if I wrote instead I would like to use the current L and R in their current location below the new LCR how do you think it would sound? The only reason I mentioned it because I was going to use the outputs on the back of the Yamaha AVR to power them or I could get a separate amp and do the same thing. If it makes it easier to understand forget the front presence reference and instead I was wondering how these would sound below the mains?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

1: Have you thought of putting your right channel on the other side of the door...where the plant is (this would at least get your right channel closer to the tv)?
1b: Move the audio equipment to where the plant is and put the right speaker next to the tv, with the center channel under the tv (if it fits), or just above the screen If you could do this you could put the 2nd pair directly above the ones in the nook.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

The problem, for me, is the thermostat. If it was not there, I would put the video display on an extendible wall mount so that it was in front of the small wall and extended beyond it to the left. Then, the current speaker positions would be favorable and the center could go on the shelf just below the display.


----------



## Cichlid109 (Jun 18, 2016)

Awhile back I did that but and I am not sure about this the 3 Klipsch are not on the same Horizontal plane, the center channel seems at least to me it would still not play at full potential due to the 29"wall to the right of computer. On top of all that yes I could then mount the Volts in the nook but wouldn,t I lose some sound primarily on the right side because of the wall? I am not looking for a reason for it not to work just trying to get the best sound. I was thinking of buying some spkrs from DIYSG. I was thinking of Volt6 or Volt8 or even 3 of each or a pair with one Fusion 6 as the center. I was going to mount all 3 on the same horizontal plane as the right speaker the left would be between the ceiling and the hallway opening approx 12-13' down from ceiling, the center of the center channel would be right on the corner of the wall next to computer and the right directly above the right spkr. All 3 would be angled down towards MLP.On the negative side watching movies I will have to do one of 2 things turn off the center and use a phantom or just deal with it. Besides the way it looks if I am listening to music everything seems to align pretty much like most diagrams I have seen. So that is the plan then I was thinking of leaving the current L and R where they are and hook them up I thought it might add something to the sound in a good way but if it is absolutely the worse thing I can do then I can always use them as rear surrounds. If I was a tad smarter I would have thought about all of this when I got the house now with the way everything is set up it would be a nightmare to rearrange things. Do you sort of understand?


----------



## Cichlid109 (Jun 18, 2016)

Kal Rubinson said:


> The problem, for me, is the thermostat. If it was not there, I would put the video display on an extendible wall mount so that it was in front of the small wall and extended beyond it to the left. Then, the current speaker positions would be favorable and the center could go on the shelf just below the display.


I also agree if that thermostat was not there it would be a no brainer!!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Do you have any more pics of trhe room so we can see if maybe a different wall would work...or at least see the complete wall what the display and speakers are on?


----------



## Cichlid109 (Jun 18, 2016)

Here are pictures of the room. The overall size is roughly 1800cu.ft. The MLP is partially shown in the 4th and 5th image. There is a 15"sub on each side of the chair. This spot is 11ft straight out to where I was thinking of placing the center or at least between L and R channel. When looking at the pictures you start with image 1 and go around the room the last image shows the hallway opening same opening as in image1.With the exception of the fronts image 3 a MartySub ( now sealed w/ HST18 I have 2 one here and one image 6. On image 4 and 5 you can see a Polk Audio RT-35 these are at ear level. Behind the sofa I have 4 Infinity 1262's. If I were to start over the best wall would be the one behind the sofa but there is no way I am going to take everything apart and re arrange things at this point.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Could you flip the room 90 or 180 degrees? Then you could set the TV and monitor up properly. I think you would still be good for distance to the TV. Otherwise I am out of ideas.


----------



## Cichlid109 (Jun 18, 2016)

If I could I would however my left knee is shot. 17 surgeries 5 total replacements. No matter what I am not going to rearrange. So going with my original idea Locate the new 3 mains ( Volt 6lx's ) 12-13" below ceiling same horizontal plane as right channel. The current L and R will be hooked to back of RCVR. I relocated a pair of rear speakers to act as rear presence. It may not be right but it will work so with it.


----------

